# Need to buy some glasses. Where do I start?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Though I'd put it to the masses. I noticed my long sited vision has gotten rather poor recently and have been unable to focus in on writing at anything further than I used to be able to. The final straw was when I could read something on a board but my 63 year old work colleague could. I also did the car numberplate test which wasn't as good as it used to be when I took my driving test. 

Anyway, I went to Costco as I didn't want to be a danger to myself or anybody, especially on the road etc. after testing I was told I was short sighted, as I suspected. Inside the testing room was strange but the guy said to check out the difference in the store looking at less clinical situations and he out some lenses on me. Wow what a difference, I could read smaller writing on labels again at a decent distance and the guy in the white t shirt at the opposite end of the isle was much more in focus (less blury). It had previously just been lettering I struggled with. I didn't know I could focus so well on people! 

Anyway, got to the glasses section. I only need a normal lense no bifocals/ varyfocals etc. I tried quite a few on. The wife was with me and it didn't help she didn't like the ones I liked and I didn't like the ones she liked. In all honesty I was a but overwhelmed with the choices etc.

I quite like the half framed ones which don't go all the way around just he top half. I've also decided I like straight topped ones which don't dip in the middle. I'm not a fan of the geek sheeque type ones or thick black frames. Wife seems to like them. 

I have a roundish face (wide forehead). I tried some nike ones which felt like they fitted round my face well but the wife wasn't so keen. 

So is there a guide/ suggestions to frames? As I say, so much choice can be a bit overwhelming. I'd like to say I'm the one wearing them but wife has to look at me haha.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Soft contact lenses ftw 

The only frames that look good on me are aviator style , I'm buggered if I'm going to look like Hank Marvin !!! So I wear contact lenses and aviator style sunglasses


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Contact lens technology has improved over the last 10 years, I would go for Soft contact lenses Jon, try the monthly disposable ones, even though they allow your eyes to breath and you can leave them in I still take mine out at night :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

guitarjon said:


> Anyway, got to the glasses section. I only need a normal lense no bifocals/ varyfocals etc. I tried quite a few on. The wife was with me and it didn't help she didn't like the ones I liked and I didn't like the ones she liked.


That's why I always chose mine on my own, at the end of the day if you do go down the glasses route you're the one who'll be wearing them so choose ones you like & feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

As above really, I chose what I wanted 

Who cares what anyone else thinks


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't like the idea of contacts guys. I was advised not to use them for any sort of close up work as they arnt too bad yet and he said my eyes would be more relaxed without them. I'll be wearing them for driving, and probably at work (when I'm reading).

I know people do it but I couldn't bring myself round to putting contacts in my eye. Squirming at the though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That's what I had to wear them for them for, my prescription improved each year and this year they've actually got to the point where I don't need them 
Like you I wasn't keen on the idea of contacts, made me feel a bit wib lol


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Why not go for the Gok Wan look?

It seems popular


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Don't like the idea of contacts guys. I was advised not to use them for any sort of close up work as they arnt too bad yet and he said my eyes would be more relaxed without them. I'll be wearing them for driving, and probably at work (when I'm reading).
> 
> I know people do it but I couldn't bring myself round to putting contacts in my eye. Squirming at the though.


I've worn contact lenses for 20 years without a problem.

The first couple of times you put them in you will flinch and find it difficult. After a few weeks you'll put them in first time nearly every time without even thinking about it.

I've always been happy with the service I get from Specsavers. If you join their contact lens scheme that also entitles you to a pair of their own range of glasses for free, or a discount from the designer ranges.

All places will give you a free trial and fitting of lenses.

As for choice of glasses, it really does depend a lot what you look like and your fashion sense. Some people suit some styles, where others don't.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I've always been happy with the service I get from Specsavers.


You must have a decent branch Kerr as I`ve never been happy with the service from Specsavers 

What a shower of sh... they are.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love wearing glasses, as I ain't got much (if any) hair - I shave it all off since coming back from Turkey.

The last two pairs I've bought have been the half-framed look you're after. I find they suit ME, and I feel comfortable wearing 'em; and that's all that matters I guess.

Just buy what you feel suits you - most people working in the shops have a rough idea of what would suit you, and are usually quite helpful in helping you choose the right ones. The people in Optical Express were really good with me - and even edged me away from buying expensive ones at the time, as they just didn't suit me when I tried 'em on.

The only problem I find when trying to find the glasses for me, is that I can't see what they look like when I try 'em on, as they haven't got the lenses in - just plain glass!!

Just try 'em on, and you'll know when you have the right ones, as you're right hand goes up and points at the little mirror, whilst you say "HEEEY!" (in a cool voice).  :thumb:


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

how about start in a opticians
lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

alexharvey said:


> how about start in a opticians
> lol


Exactly. Go to a proper one.

I'd personally wouldn't use anyother than Specsavers.

They literally saved my eyesight several years ago!!.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Get a prescription then go down Barnsley optics in claycliffe save you a fortune.
They make the lenses them selves then just pick a frame


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought Prada and they're ace.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I got some from Asda in the end. 

Yesterday Costco wanted £60 just for the lenses plus the price of the glasses. I'll be honest, non of the frames really grabbed me yesterday although it was a bit overhwelming. My mate mentioned Asda yesterday to me and I went down this morning.

I ended up getting some lambretta ones half frame type (like I wanted). Think the wife realised I liked them the most and she said they looked good. They have like a tortoise she'll effect with gold detailing. Look good and suit my face/ colour. 

The assistant in Asda was pretty good. But I ended up having to be quite systematic as I ended up with about 8 pairs I liked.

Then the optician person who took my prescription to do the paper work and measure eyes etc put another spanner in the works. 

The glasses with the frames and the anti scratch anti glare etc were just £70 the. She said I could have a second pair for £29. I didn't really want the same glasses with a tint lense as I prefer sunglasses to look quite different to normal glasses then she said I could choose some sun glasses ever from their prescription range so I came out with a pair of glasses, and some prescription sun glasses for £99 which I don't think was bad at all... I didn't technically come out with them as I have to go back when they are ready. 

Chris I could have gone to Barnsley but I'm sorted now. I'll bare it in mind for next time.

Spec savers- I'm not a fan. All family members who go there seem to come out needing glasses (for reading). The same people have then been to other options and been told they don't really need them. They also seem very expensive...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

When you get 'em we'll have to do a test...

...I'll hold a certain number of fingers up, and you have to tell me how many.  :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

A friend mentioned that place in Barnsley the other day Chris. Will defo have t go and check it out when I need new ones.


----------

